# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Переключатели

## NeSpec

Добрый день!
Есть "переключатель" с именем ФормируемыйДокумент, в зависимости от выбора виден один из слоев.
Если схематично то выглядит следующим образом

Процедура ПриВыбореДокумента()
	ТабМатериалов.УдалитьСтро  и();
	СчетМатериала.УдалитьВсе();
	Если ФормируемыйДокумент=1 Тогда
		Форма.ИспользоватьСлой("Ос  овной, ТребованиеНакладная", 2); 
	Иначе
		Форма.ИспользоватьСлой("Ос  овной, ПередачаМатериалов", 2);
	КонецЕсли;  
	ОтметитьВсе(1);
	УправлениеДиалогом();
КонецПроцедуры	

Все работает как надо. Но в связи стем что заполнение нужных реквизитов занимает определенное время, решил установить контрольный вопрос, чтобы реквизиты не очищались и не нужно было их заново заполнять, если вдруг ошибочно переключил "переключатель"
Дополнительно ввел переменную ТекущийДокумент при объявлении переменных и теперь все то же самое выглядит следующим образом

Процедура ПриВыбореДокумента()
	Если Вопрос("Сменить вид формируемого документа?", "Да+Нет")="Да" Тогда
		ТабМатериалов.УдалитьСтро  и();
		СчетМатериала.УдалитьВсе();
		Если ФормируемыйДокумент=1 Тогда
			Форма.ИспользоватьСлой("Ос  овной, ТребованиеНакладная", 2); 
		Иначе
			Форма.ИспользоватьСлой("Ос  овной, ПередачаМатериалов", 2);
		КонецЕсли;  
		ОтметитьВсе(1);
		УправлениеДиалогом();
		ТекущийДокумент=Формируем  йДокумент;
	Иначе  
		Сообщить("Не менять. ФормируемыйДокумент="+Теку  ийДокумент);
		ФормируемыйДокумент=Текущ  йДокумент;
		Сообщить("ФормируемыйДокум  ент="+ФормируемыйДокумент);//+"; ФормируемыйДокумент1="+Форм  ируемыйДокумент1
	КонецЕсли;
КонецПроцедуры	

"Сообщить" ввел просто на этапе "отладки" чтобы понять что же там происходит.
А происходит не понятное
Если я отвечаю на вопрос "Да" то все нормально, слои меняются при переключении переключателя.
А вот если я отвечаю "Нет" то слои не меняются, как и задумывалось. Но не смотря на то что судя по сообщению (если до переключения переключатель был в положении 1) значение ФормируемыйДокумент=1, "точка" в переключателе стоит в положении 2, а слой остается видимый как для положения переключателя 1.
Не пойму где ошибка, как исправить? Чтобы "точка" в переключателе оставалась там же где и была до попытки переключиться.

P.S. забыл сказать это все во внешней обработке происходит.

----------


## Balu203

1) открываем вкладку "Диалог", смотрим свойства самого верхнего переключателя, должна стоять галка "Первый в группе"
2) в главном меню, находим раздел "Диалог", там снимаем галку с "Автомат. порядок обхода".
3) лезем в настройку порядка обхода и выстраиваем друг за другом элементы переключателя, порядком обхода будет определяться значение возвращаемое переключателем от 1 до ...

----------

